# How to warm a heck of a lot of tortillas



## apuck (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello, I am new to this group. Through service to my church, I often cook for large numbers of people (20 to 200). 

I found this site while searching the web for information on a good way to warm a large quantity of tortillas. I am cooking dinner for the residents of the San Jose Family Shelter on Sunday and plan to serve chicken and beef fajitas. I need to warm about 175 tortillas, and then serve them all within about 30 minutes. Obviously the old standby of warming them on the open flame of the stove won't work here. Any suggestions?


----------



## n00bchef (Apr 11, 2006)

There are a few ways to do it... 1 is that you can nuke stacks at a time in a microwave (maybe 30-40 at once for about 3-5 mins should do it) the other way is to get a counter top roaster and set it to low, and put as many as will fit in there... it would take a while, but it should heat large amounts evenly.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Are you serving corn or flour tortillas? Corn tortillas really loose something if they aren't warmed over an open flame, IMO, but you could do them like I do flour tortillas. To warm them, remove them from the packaging. Pull them apart to make sure they are stuck, then wrap them in aluminum foil (I usually do 25-30 to a package. Warm them in a 350 oven for about 10-15 minutes. Only unwrap on package at a time. As you use them up unwrap another package. They will stay warm long enough for you to do your plating.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

N00bchef, I am not a fan of nuking any bread product. It is usually ok as long as the bread, tortilla, etc. stays warm, but the minute they start to cool they get tough and chewy.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

flattop if ya got one.


----------



## apuck (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you all, I think I am going to go with the warmed in a low oven wrapped in aluminum foil method. Thanks for all of your input.


----------

